# Another bad online 3x3x3 simulator (LinSim)



## mDiPalma (Sep 1, 2015)

i made this a few months ago, but i didn't post it here b/c i was banned. :/ 

i just remembered about it. it's pretty OK, in my opinion, except that it probably is buggy, and there is no visual "easing" which will probably make any legit programmers spit up their breakfast

Click here to try it or go to rpi.edu/~dipalm in the browser and click start

Edit: it works perfectly in Vivaldi (technical preview 4) and Firefox. My version of Opera (31) has 1 glitch, particularly with alg.cubing.net not using a decent protocol for the reconstructions. Didn't try it on Chrome, Safari, or IE.

it records ur solves and gives u a link to the alg.cubing.net for the reconstruction. it also counts the moves 4 u, etc.

it also has the same basic functionality as qqtimer.net (avgs, deleting times, seeing previous scrambles).

it has qcube controls and a more gaming-oriented control scheme (wasd with modifiers, etc) and a bunch of "unique" views. just click the little black words under the cube to toggle/view all the options. there are a bunch of joke views because i was bored.

qqwref has a bunch of records because he's absolutely ridiculous:



Spoiler



"11.33 single on tunnelvision btw"

"10.32 (61.33 htm) [avg5] on Master Yi"

"I did a solve on "enough" in like 124 seconds. pretty silly"



i want to make it multiplayer and have like an online Speed-FMC tournament thing. It should be pretty easy, but my programming experience is purely self-taught, and I don't know anything about nodeJS (LinSim is in JS).* so if u want to help out, please post below. *


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 1, 2015)

You should try to display it in 3D and having the possibility to see the keys used to solve it.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 1, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> You should try to display it in 3D and having the possibility to see the keys used to solve it.



yeah, there is a JARCS view. click on "view" over and over again to cycle through the views. there are a lot

and yeah, you can see the reconstructions (on LinSim and on alg.cubing.net). after the solve (or after u DNF it) by clicking "previous attempt" or by clicking on any average in the "statistics" tab.

is that wat u mean?


----------



## NeilH (Sep 1, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> You should try to display it in 3D and having the possibility to see the keys used to solve it.



it works with keys...


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 1, 2015)

NeilH said:


> it works with keys...



tis true

& u can see the controls by clicking "Help" and then "Click here for the controls."


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 1, 2015)

Hmm... Impressive. Quite a variety of interesting views, eh?


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 1, 2015)

NeilH said:


> it works with keys...



Read again what I said.



mDiPalma said:


> yeah, there is a JARCS view. click on "view" over and over again to cycle through the views. there are a lot
> 
> and yeah, you can see the reconstructions (on LinSim and on alg.cubing.net). after the solve (or after u DNF it) by clicking "previous attempt" or by clicking on any average in the "statistics" tab.
> 
> is that wat u mean?



Yes, that's really good.
Nice job


----------



## TDM (Sep 6, 2015)

Don't think my keyboard has the options for M moves  E: found it, above enter.

Please could you add Uw for , and Uw' for c in qCube layout? It makes G perms a lot easier. csTimer lets you do that, but it's one of the things I didn't like about qCube.

E2: rather large problem, the timer runs at half speed for me.


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 6, 2015)

With the qcube controls the "t" key does an x2 instead of an x like qcube does.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Don't think my keyboard has the options for M moves  E: found it, above enter.
> Please could you add Uw for , and Uw' for c in qCube layout? It makes G perms a lot easier. csTimer lets you do that, but it's one of the things I didn't like about qCube.



i'll add that to the multiplayer head-to-head when i get some free time to code it



TDM said:


> E2: rather large problem, the timer runs at half speed for me.



let me guess: Netscape?



Tao Yu said:


> With the qcube controls the "t" key does an x2 instead of an x like qcube does.



wow thx. fixt


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> let me guess: Netscape?



I use Chrome.

(googled Netscape and it gives results about a web browser, so I assume that's what you're asking)


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> I use Chrome.



chrome and opera are both chromium. they should both work the same, rite? plus linsim uses the same timing mechanism as other online timers and sims, so u really shouldn't have a problem.

yeah, i just tested it on the latest chrome. I'm getting around 1 second per second. Try again, or try it on IE/vivaldi/firefox/opera. i don't think anyone else is getting ur ".5 seconds per second" issue.

let me know how it goes.


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> chrome and opera are both chromium. they should both work the same, rite? plus linsim uses the same timing mechanism as other online timers and sims, so u really shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> yeah, i just tested it on the latest chrome. I'm getting around 1 second per second. Try again, or try it on IE/vivaldi/firefox/opera. i don't think anyone else is getting ur ".5 seconds per second" issue.
> 
> let me know how it goes.


Looks like it's now running at normal speed. Don't know what happened, but it seems to have fixed itself. Weird.


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> Looks like it's now running at normal speed. Don't know what happened, but it seems to have fixed itself. Weird.



i know that if you tab out or change tabs (in some browsers) the running timer just pauses until you come back. i've kept that little "bug" as more of a useful feature.

maybe that has something to do with it


----------

